# So I'm goin to Alaska



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Well Im Going to Alaska on June 18th and staying in Wasilla Alaska and I was wondering if anyone knew how the fishing typically is and what are some good places to go. 
Thanks 
BTK


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Not a lot of spawning going on then. I would go out on a charter for Kings. If there are fish in the rivers get some trout beads at a local fly shop there. They are amazing for Bows, Dollys, and even the salmon that are spawining.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

As nortah said, it's a bit early for the salmon. But, there's still fish available.

What type of fishing are you interested in? What species of salmon? Trout? Or, maybe Halibut?

Have you looked at any maps of the area? You've got lots of rivers to choose from. June is a good time to get into lake trout as well.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Say Hi to Sarah Palin for us while you're there! I heard she's building a pretty impressive fence.

Like Nor-tah said, June is still kind of early, especially for the rivers and streams, but if you can get out onto the ocean, there are plenty of fish to be caught there.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought you were gone to the gutpile for good kid. Wasilla is part of "the valley" and the mat-su valley has a ton of fishing. Here's a good list of the lakes http://www.sf.adfg.state.ak.us/Statewid ... gtAreaID/2
Each lake has its own page and lists what fish are in it, most have trout or land locked salmon - but there are some dolly varden, grayling and pike. There ought to be some king salmon in the rivers by then, but the numbers are really low this year.

I took care of a guy last week who fished the lake behind Palin's house and his daughter caught a 6 pound rainbow.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> I thought you were gone to the gutpile for good kid. Wasilla is part of "the valley" and the mat-su valley has a ton of fishing. Here's a good list of the lakes http://www.sf.adfg.state.ak.us/Statewid ... gtAreaID/2
> Each lake has its own page and lists what fish are in it, most have trout or land locked salmon - but there are some dolly varden, grayling and pike. There ought to be some king salmon in the rivers by then, but the numbers are really low this year.
> 
> I took care of a guy last week who fished the lake behind Palin's house and his daughter caught a 6 pound rainbow.


You live there? Dang I might have to say hi while i'm there.
Thanks for all the info guys im pumped to get up there and start fishin!


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

BrookieBoy......as far as salmon go you are probably going to be out of luck. The kings are just about nonexistent this year and it is a bit early for other salmon. There is some good trout fishing to be had up the Mat-Su valley during June....I generally fish the Willow (upper and lower), and Sheep Creek this time of year. Due to the lack of kings and it would be early for them to be spawning my favorite fly patterns in June are dark green sculpin, flesh flies with an orange head and smolt patterns. The lakes fish quite well also and put out some nice trout.

Good Luck,

Brian


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

You guys aren't encouraging me much  

BTK, I am also flying to Alaska on the 18th, flying out of Salt Lake that evening. I will be on the Kenai at Soldatna from the 19-26, I hope the fishing is better than these guys are making it sound. :shock: 

Maybe we will be on the same plane?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> You guys aren't encouraging me much
> 
> BTK, I am also flying to Alaska on the 18th, flying out of Salt Lake that evening. I will be on the Kenai at Soldatna from the 19-26, I hope the fishing is better than these guys are making it sound. :shock:


hmmmm.....

http://www.sf.adfg.state.ak.us/Static/E ... closed.pdf

Additional closures can be found here:
http://www.sf.adfg.state.ak.us/eonr/ind ... /region.R2

sorry dude. Probably not the best year to be fishing the King run on the Kenai.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> sorry dude. Probably not the best year to be fishing the King run on the Kenai.


Yeah, just got the news, trip is planned, plane tickets bought and leaving in just 11 days and get this news today.  It really sucks, but will make the most of it with other fishing.

I just emailed the lodge to see if they are planning on taking us to other areas for our two King fishing days. Maybe another fly out for reds or other fishing.

Well all we can do is make the best of a bad situation and if the other fishing is good I will have to plan another year for the kings.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I like your attitude.
Best of luck and I hope that you get into some nice fish.
Remember, 
"The Worst day fishing in Alaska, is better that the Best day working in Utah". -()/- -()/- -()/-


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Grandpa D.

I just talked to the lodge owner and he has rebooked our 2 King trips to the Kasilof River, about 12 miles south of the Kenai, he said that they have been doing pretty good there right now and the Halibut fishing was doing real good so I feel better so far.

BrookTroutKid, you haven't replied yet, didn't mean to hijack your thread.

When and where are you flying out of on the 18th? We fly out of Salt Lake at about 9:30 pm on Delta.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Hes flying out of Vegas to SeaTac then on to Anchorage....Hes on alaskan air.....


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey guys, for what it's worth I read the report board in the Wasilla sportman's wearhouse this afternoon. There are some kings showing up in the streams that feed the susitna. The little susitna has a few kings in it too. There is also a hatchery raised run of kings across the knik river (eklutna trailrace). None of these are producing very well, but there is a shot at catching a king.

Plotrunner, are you coming up too or sending the kid on his own?

DocEssox, I've hit willow a couple of times now. Let me know if you want to float it sometime.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Plottrunner wrote: Hes flying out of Vegas to SeaTac then on to Anchorage....Hes on alaskan air.....


You're not going with him? Guess we won't meet him on the trip, we fly out of Salt Lake for the non stop flight, Vegas was a little cheaper but couldn't get a non stop out of Vegas.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

June is the primo month for rainbows! If you've caught one salmon, you've caught them all. Big streamers are the go to before the salmon start spawning in big numbers. Once salmon start entering the rivers in huge numbers, the trout get very displaced until they (salmon) start spawning. If you hit it before the salmon start showing up, they are in their usual places and are super hungry from a long winter. Also, June is when the salmon smolt make their journey back to the ocean so the big 'bows and dollies are usually on the hunt to eat them. Big sculpins, articulated leeches, and double bunnies are the way to go. Most lodges in SW Alaska that target trout usually book up years in advance in June for this reason.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Nope Im not going  He is going with my mother in law.....My wife's sister lives in Wasilla and my Mother in Law goes up to see her every year.....BTK is just tagging along .......


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.sf.adfg.state.ak.us/EONR/ind ... /region.R2
Just says:
The Kenai River will open to catch-and-release fishing for king salmon 20 inches or greater in length, but less than 55 inches in length, beginning at 12:01 a.m., Saturday, June 12, 2010. Harvest will be allowed for king salmon less than 20 inches in length and 55 inches or greater in length.

Hope you have fun down there bowgy. I may try to sneak down that way in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks scott_rn. I was up at the cabin this weekend and didn't get that info till last night on a voice mail. If you sneek down while we are there is would be cool to meet you. We will be at "The Gone Fishing Lodge" http://www.gonefishinlodge.com/


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Good News

http://www.adn.com/2010/06/14/1323310/kenai-river-opened-for-smaller.html



> To the south, the famous Kenai River has gone from being shuttered to facing the prospect of actually exceeding its escapement goal as state biologists late Monday stripped away most angler restrictions. Beginning today, kings less than 46 inches or more than 55 inches can be kept
> 
> Read more: http://www.adn.com/2010/06/14/1323310/k ... z0qw0bvmk4


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

go to the russian river for reds on the 23rd they will be there go to the deshka for kings the kasilof should also have good numbers of reds check alaska outdoordirectory on line and www.alaskaoutdoorjournal.com for the best places.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm going to miss the King Salmon run this year; work stuff.

But I will be going up to the Kenai Aug 18 thru Aug 27 to see old friends and chase Silvers, Rainbows, Halibut, grayling, and maybe a ptarmigan or two.

Life is good.


----------

